# Kingston Hip show



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Anyone in and around Kingston heading to the Tragically Hip show Feb 23, 2008 at the new arena downtown? 

Tickets go on sale later this week - presale on Wednesday, to the public on Friday.


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Big question is whether the venue will completed...

followed by I wonder how much over budget $$$$$


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been leaving messages at their website for years, begging them to do a show in Korea. Lots of fans here (mostly Canadians and Americans). I'm sure they could sell 5000 tickets.


----------

